# clexine and effects giving birth



## victorioussunrise (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi, Just a question about clexine 40mg dose. I have leiden factor v and so as a precaution I am on clexine up until 6 wks after birth. Although I am only 23 weeks and labour should be a way off I am already concerned if this will have any effect in labour, am I a higher risk of hemorage or heavy blood loss? This is my second child ( wasnt on drug before) so if birth is straight forward do they discharge me after 6 hours or due  to clexine would they keep me in longer to monitor everything. Sorry about the premature worrying I know i've got ages to go it's just something that is playing on my mind.

Thank you so much for all your good advice

                                                            Victorioussunrise


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It all depends on your units policy, but I would have thought if your blood loss was ok and your delivery was normal, they would allow you home after 6 hours, still on clexane and get a consultant appointment for follow up.  I don't know whether they would want to do any additional tests on your baby though.

With regards to your birth, it shouldn't put you at a higher risk of haemorrhage, as the clexane should counteract the factor five.  If there is any risk at all it should only be slight,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## victorioussunrise (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you so much for advice much appreciated. I dare say i'll find something else to worrie about now lol
                                                    
                                                                      Victorioussunrise


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I was exactly the same!!!


----------

